# HD 7850 oder etwas anderes?



## TheCruelSlayer (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß in vielen Foren werden viele Fragen rund um Grafikkarten gestellt.
Allerdings habe ich noch keinen gefunden der meine Fragen wirklich klären konnte, also hoffe ich
nun auf eure Hilfe bzw. auch eure Erfahrungen.

Mein aktuelles System ist meiner Signatur zu entnehmen.

Das meine Grafikkarte keine lahme Krücke ist weiß ich, prinzipiell reicht die Leistung auch noch aus (Wenn man bei dem einen oder anderen Titel etwas an AA und AF schraubt zumindest - Aufl. ist immer 1920x1080).

Es geht mir jetzt auch nicht um den großen Leistungssprung. Vielmehr geht es mir um die Bildqualität und die Texturdarstellungen,
da mich das Flimmern stört und auch bei der Wiedergabe von BluRays auf meinem 32" Full HD TV das Bild jetzt nicht voll überzeugt.
(Am TV liegts nicht - FULL HD TV über meinen Receiver wirkt deutlich klarer.)

Natürlich sollte die neue Grafikkarte schon einen Leistungsschub mitbringen... Aber ich brauche auch keine +100%.

Die Karte sollte im Windows- und BluRay-betrieb leise sein. Bei Spielen ist mir das grundsätzlich nicht so wichtig obwohl auch hier leiser besser ist!

Spiele: SWTOR, Anno2070, ggf. mal BF3 (habe ich aber noch nicht gekauft)

Auch habe ich nicht vor die Grafikkarte selbst zu übertakten! - Habe ich bisher nie zufriedenstellend stabil hinbekommen - Zumal ich im Grafikkarten Bios nicht "rum fummeln" will und von Software-Übertaktung nicht viel halte.

Nun ist meine Frage ob sich eine HD 7850 lohnen würde für das was mir wichtig ist. Oder gibt es andere Grafikkarten im Preissegment bis 250 Euro die ihr mir da empfehlen könnt.
Ich möchte auch nicht höhren: "spar noch was und kaufe Karte XXX" - Ich könnte mir auch ne teurere kaufen - Die Sache ist nur die das es mir das vermutlich nicht Wert währe, da die Karte in 2 Jahren vermutlich eh wieder in Ebay landen wird.
(Konstruktive Vorschläge mit guter Begründung warum ich für das was mir wichtig ist evt. doch ein paar Euro mehr investieren sollte kann man durchaus diskutieren, muss sich aber *wirklich *lohnen!) - Der Bildqualitätssprung muss auf jedenfall sichtbar sein!


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Juni 2012)

Ich denke schon, dass die HD 7850 die richtige Wahl für dich ist. Die HD 7xxx von AMD wurden fast überall für die gegenüber der Vorgängergeneration deutlich verbesserte Bildqualität gelobt. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem bei der Blu-Ray-Wiedergabe aber auch an der Playersoftware?
Leistungsmäßig liegt die HD 7850 etwa auf dem Niveau der HD 5870 bzw. HD 6950 bei deutlich geringerer Leistungsaufnahme.

Was den Kühler, bzw. die Lautstärke angeht: Meines Wissens sind die XFX HD 7850 Double Dissipation die leisesten Varianten, aber auch mit die teuersten. Die "Standard-Empfehlung" sind deshalb die Sapphire HD 7850 (OC), wobei ich auch die HIS HD 7850 IceQ X (Turbo) sehr interessant finde.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (10. Juni 2012)

Hmh.. Nutze PowerDVD Ultra habe da auch schon einige Einstellungen versucht.
Aber letztlich keinen Erfolg gehabt...

Darum dachte ich jetzt wo die neue Generation draußen ist gucke ich mal.
Sind ja dann in etwa 20% Mehrleistung bei deutlich besserer Bildquali wenn ich ein übertaktetes Modell kaufen würde oder?

XFX bin ich mir nicht so sicher... wie gesagt auf 20-30 EUR kommt es dabei wirklich nicht an....
Hatte damals eine 4870 von XFX und die hatte immense Hitzeprobleme - folglich ruckler...
Habe ich dann auch schnell gegen die 5850 getauscht wg. DX11 für z.B. Crysis 2 und F1 2010.

Aber angucke werde  ich mir die gleich mal ... Sonst gibt es noch etwas empfehlenswertes von Nvidia zu dem Thema?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Nvidia hat da die GTX 560 Ti, die ist günstiger, aber auch schwächer. Oder die GTX 570, die ist im Schnitt ein wenig teurer und auch etwas besser, wobei die OC-Variente der 7850 an die GTX 570 rankommt, verbraucht aber wiederum deutlich mehr Strom als eine 7850, u.a. auch weil sie schon eine Weile auf dem Markt ist, wo nivida in Sachen Strom nicht so gut aussah. Dein Netzteil würde aber trotzdem reichen, da müsstest Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


Wegen des Bildes: ist das nur bei Filmen, oder auch im sonstigen Betrieb? Bei letzterem: evlt. musst Du den Ausgang bzw. den TV auch wirklich als primären Ausgang/Monitor festlegen - wenn Du nebenbei deinen normalen PC-Monitor nutzt, könnte es sein, dass die Karte das Signal mit einer für TVs unpassenden Frequenz sendet. Auch mal schauen: bei vielen TVs kann/muss man einen PC-Modus erst aktivieren.

Mit meiner AMD 6870 hab ich per HDMI einwandfreies Bild, jedenfalls im normalen Betrieb, SPiele usw. - BluRay hab ich nicht am PC, das ist mir auch zu blöd, den PC dauernd anhaben zu müssen, vor allem da gute Player ja nur noch um die 100€ kosten.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (10. Juni 2012)

Naja gut das ist natürlich keine schlechte alternative mit dem BluRay Player am TV 
Soweit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht... kommt ja dann auch günstiger als eine neue Grafikkarte prinzipiell...
Dann klammern wir BluRays für den Moment mal aus...

Werde ich mit der neuen Karte ein sichtbar besseres Bild in Spielen und im Windowsbetrieb (Photoshop CS5 Extended) haben??
Ich meine klar man könnte die Karte auch bestellen und testen und wenns nicht gefällt zurück schicken aber das finde ich nicht gut.
Darum mache ich mich hier ersteinmal schlau


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Also, meinst Du jetzt sichtbar besser am PC-Monitor? Ist denn schon da irgendwas sichtbar "nicht gut" ?


Schwer zu sagen, ob Du einen UNterschied merkst, der den Kaufpreis wert ist.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (10. Juni 2012)

Ja also mit sichtbar meine ich z.B. besseres AA/ AF... sauberer Kanten etc.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich da ne falsche Vorstellung habe....! 
Darum bin ich ja hier... Wenn sich das Bild nicht nennenswert verbessert kann ich mir die Investition auch sparen 
Bin halt schon etwas in Grafik verguckt! 
Bei SWTOR siehts alles ganz ok aus... Allerdings viel besser wenn ich die AA/AF Einstellungen über Catalyst regel
nur das packt die Karte dann schon nichtmehr.... leider... also sieht zwar besser aus aber ist nicht spielbar.

Da gehts mir ja primär drum.. einbach eine bessere Qualität im Bild 

Und halt das abstellen des öffter auftretenden Flimmerns bei  Videosequenzen (Spielen) und halt Bluray (was ausgeklammert ist für den  Moment)

Hat denn sonst jemand Erfahrungen mit der o.g. XFX 7850 gemacht?
Die neue PCS+ hat ja teilw. durch Leistungsaufnahme und daraus resultierenden höheren Betriebstemperatur nicht so gut abgeschnitten (abgesehen davon das sie nicht so leise sein soll)


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Also, so was wie Flimmern hab ich zb mit meiner AMD 6870 nicht - wobei man nie weiß, ob es nun vlt. auch ein minimales kleines Flimmern ist, das DICH stört und andere aber nicht 

Vlt. stimmt am Ende auch nur mit dem Monitorkabel was nicht? Oder es ligt an Deiner Übertakung?

VIEL besser als die 5850 wäre eine 7850 halt auch nicht, die ist ca wie die 5870, einen Tick besser - wobei es immer auch vom Spiel abhängt


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (10. Juni 2012)

Naja ich denke mal die Lösung mit dem BluRay Player ist schon gar nicht so schlecht....!!
Dann werde ich mir erstmal so einen besorgen... und wenn ich dann zwcks Gaming mal ne neue brauchen sollte
kann ich ja immernoch zuschlagen.... mit der Zeit fallen ja auch die Preise bzw. kommt besseres auf den Markt...!!!

Da ich ja noch alles in FullHD mit max. Settings hinbekomme (jedenfalls das was ich zur zeit spiele)
kann ich das Geld wohl erstmal sparen...!

- unnötig muss man ja dann auch nichts kaufen!

Vielen vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Für alles mit Full Details müsstest Du auch jetzt schon eher 300€ investieren   aber auch nicht zu sehr kirre machen lassen: nur weil ein Spielehersteller einen "Ultra"-Modus anbietet, muss man den ja nicht unbedingt auch nutzen, und meist sieht man eh beim SPielen keinen Unterschied zu "nur" hohen Details...


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (10. Juni 2012)

Naja Crysis 2 hab ich mit dem System annähernd auf Ultra hinbekommen...
Musste nur 1-2 Dinge auf Extrem "runter" regeln.... damit kann ich leben...!
Und BF3 habe ich ja eh bisher nicht gekauft! )

Wie gesagt Leistung passt soweit... ging mit ja wenn nur um den Sprung in der "Qualität" - Der ja anscheinend nicht
so gravierend ist wie beworben....!


----------

